# SpaceWolf Sketch



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

So Im a total nerd for sketching 40k now and I'm getting addicted to drawing on my phone, so here is another sketch I did. I'm tempted to create some fluff behind some of these but that will wait until I have a tablet to draw on.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Lol. Cute!~ Pretty good for having done it on your phone.


----------

